# New home, setup put together again :)



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

So this year (well last month in fact) I bought my first home. Finally able to drill holes and plump in the beast!

Expobar Dual Boiler Rotary (plumnbed)

Mazzer Super Jolly with 320g Hopper

Made by Knock 58.3mm Tamper

IMS baskets and shower screen


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

shrink said:


> So this year (well last month in fact) I bought my first home. Finally able to drill holes and plump in the beast!
> 
> Expobar Dual Boiler Rotary (plumnbed)
> 
> ...


Very nicely set up, is the toaster a compromise







. I have a two group Expobar Meggacrem machine that when bought needed a lot of TLC, I was very impressed with the build quality while overhauling it.

That's a pucker Latte Art.

Jon.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Toaster a compromise? I feel I'm missing the joke


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

shrink said:


> So this year (well last month in fact) I bought my first home. Finally able to drill holes and plump in the beast!
> 
> Expobar Dual Boiler Rotary (plumnbed)
> 
> ...


Great to see you back In the community @shrink


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks great









Congrats on your new home too!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

shrink said:


> Toaster a compromise? I feel I'm missing the joke


There are those who's partners (Where applicable) fail to initially accept the space coffee equipment takes up, no joke, an observation







.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

xpresso said:


> There are those who's partners (Where applicable) fail to initially accept the space coffee equipment takes up, no joke, an observation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And then . . .










I can't stand Ian's toaster on view - plus it takes up far too much space


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

No partner considerations. Was just the best place for the toaster


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

I know what you mean 'M', when Marg replaced our old toaster with this state of the art machine ................

  

Jon.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

xpresso said:


> I know what you mean 'M', when Marg replaced our old toaster with this state of the art machine ................
> 
> 
> 
> Jon.


Now that's a toaster!


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

ashcroc said:


> Now that's a toaster!


Did heston have a hand in the design??


----------



## efesuxp (Mar 5, 2019)

Nice work... Having your own home to drill and break is always best


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

efesuxp said:


> Nice work... Having your own home to drill and break is always best


 Well that's one way of making people conform to font size ...... remove the facility to alter it ... well done ... @Tait

Jon.


----------

